# My new photog site.



## dbguy (Jun 22, 2008)

what do you guys think? i had a blogspot, but i decided to just incorporate my blog into this site. it still needs some work, but i need some inputs on what to improve? i only know basic stuff. I use dreamweaver for the site.

http://www.andrewliu.us


----------



## StillImage (Jun 22, 2008)

You really need to look at your gallery. It takes too long for your images to load. What size of photos are you adding to your gallery? The rest of the site looks good, your galleries need to load much faster, I didn't wait around at the second gallery because it just took to long to load for the few photos you have. If you plan on adding more photos at some point it will drive people away with the load time. I think once you get the gallery issue resolved you have a good site there.


----------



## dbguy (Jun 24, 2008)

thanks for the tip. i think its because of the server. sometimes it would load fast, sometimes it wont. I'm using a size width of 800. I'll try to resize the images to see if that's the problem.


----------



## dbguy (Jun 24, 2008)

okay, I minimized the photos. Please let me know if the problem still proceeds.


----------

